# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Pen and Paper / Traditional Methods >  Leather Maps

## FantasyMapmakingCo.

Hello, I am starting a leather map soon and I am wondering if anybody has any tips for leather maps. I am going to burn the leather to make a map and I really want some tips for techniques.

----------


## Redrobes

Is the intention to have fun doing the leather work or just to get the result. If you use a laser engraver then they burn leather really well so you could do the whole map in black and white digitally until your happy and then laser it on to leather.

----------


## FantasyMapmakingCo.

My intention is burning it into the leather using a burning tool that you hold. You would first draw on the leather with a pencil or chalk pencil then retrace with the burning tool.

----------

